# New FC Golden



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Just talked with Connie Cleveland on the phone.

"Eli" won the Open in Vermont which completes his FC.

Congrats to both!

Lisa


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Stylesl said:


> Just talked with Connie Cleveland on the phone.
> 
> "Eli" won the Open in Vermont which completes his FC.


Fantastic! 

I had the pleasure of being at the line with Connie and Eli for the first series on Friday, a tough triple with a middle retire. As Eli was running Connie mentioned that he had turned 10 and she had recently been "asking" him if he wanted to retire from training and trialing. As Eli proceeded to put his nose on each mark Connie mentioned that Eli had replied, 'not yet'. Way to listen to your dog.

Congratulations!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

WAHAHOOOOOOO-

I am so happy for both of them-Connie laughingly debates every time we train if he will retire-I am so glad for them!!!!


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

Great to hear Eli finished the FC. He is now FC/AFC OTCH Eli............I have a female out of him and she is fine.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I really like Eli, he is a very cool dog.

How many FC AFC Goldens are there in the history of the sport?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah, the first and only FC AFC OTCH in breed history!

The kicker is FC AFC OTCH Law Abiding Ezra (also owned by Connie and the only FC AFC OTCH Labrador) was 2nd place! Ezra has beat Eli on more than one occasion to delay his Field Champion title, but not this weekend!

Connie said the 4th series was a "total Eli test" with big swims in a stick pond that was taking 25 minutes a dog.

Huge congratulations to the Connie & Eli team!

Melanie


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

Yes!!!!!  A fabulous retriever and well deserving! Very COOOOL!  Val


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Connie and Eli!

Melanie, Do you know if Connie ever visits RTF? It would be nice if she could describe the trial.

Eli is a very wonderful and deserving dog.


John


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Connie. Wow! two FC AFC OTCH dogs. That is really something to brag about.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOO HOO, Eli!! What great news! Congratulations to both Connie and Eli, a great team.
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Do you know if Connie ever visits RTF?


She does not. Too busy earning all those titles, I guess. Sheesh, where are her priorities?! :wink:


----------



## jen (Jun 2, 2005)

It could not have happened to a nicer, more deserving person and a truly wonderful dog. Way to go Connie and Eli!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Connie and Eli on this great accomplshment!

Not only is he the first FC AFC OTCH Golden in history, but he is now one of only 5 living Golden FCs. Even more remarkable is that he completed his FC at 10 years of age!.

Go Goldens Go


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

Absolutely *FANTASTIC! * 

Connie does a wonderful job of keeping her dogs in top condition, as evidenced by Eli's WIN at TEN!

Andy


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Outstanding!! The Open win and FC is certainly a well diserved crown to a great career. For those of you who have not followed Eli's career, through the end of 2004 he had accumulated 36 amateur points and 26 open points. The 26 open points included at least three all breed open 2nds. Great to see him finally get the win.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

How awesome! Way to go Connie and Eli!

Our Boomer is the same age as Eli - and needs his Open win to FC...
Boomer would be the only Golden in history with 4 championship titles,
think he's the only Golden with his 3 field championship titles now.... 

So great to see these ol' boys - still running AND kickin butt!


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Connie and Eli!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Janice Gunn said:


> and needs his Open win to FC...
> would be the only Golden in history with 4 championship titles,


Maybe when/if your dog finishes his title, someone will start a thread for him. For now, this thread is about someone else's dog.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

SkywatcherJones said:


> Janice Gunn said:
> 
> 
> > and needs his Open win to FC...
> ...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go that is WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Connie and Eli, how cool is that !!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Connie and Eli, how cool is that !!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Eli*

Would have sent in my congratulations sooner, but had a sick computer and just found out.

This is fabulous as there is not a more deserving team than Connie and Eli---as noted about how many Open points he has, this FC was long overdue. 

Eli is a marvelous representative of the breed as is Connie as a handler. I know she has been talking about retiring him, but he certainly put that thought to rest! Go Eli!!!!

Glenda


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

I had the pleasure of meeting Connie and Eli for the first time on Saturday in Vermont. Couldn't believe that he was actually 10 since he certainly didn't act his age. Connie had him out doing his "tricks" for a little entertainment. 

Congratulations to Connie and Eli - a truly remarkable team. I guess "some" goldens do like water!!! :lol: 8) 

Paula


----------

